# What is old computer memory worth?



## NobleMetalsRecovery (Mar 15, 2009)

I may have asked the question once before. I would like to know the value of computer memory if someone does their own recovery. It brings around $8.00 per pound consistently on eBay. Is this because of the metals value, or for some other reason?


----------



## koebeef (Mar 16, 2009)

It is because people have big eyes and big egos. The most I have been offered from a refiner was 7.75$ USD.


----------



## NobleMetalsRecovery (Mar 16, 2009)

That would make me think it is worth processing the memory yourself. The refiner has to make a profit, so there much be some value in it above the $7.75 per pound.


----------



## eemtek (May 27, 2009)

steve, you said once before its also the chips.. some can be reused... this latest buyer is not looking at gold, but chip numbers.. I have sold some chips before for up to $5 ea.. cyn


----------



## NobleMetalsRecovery (May 27, 2009)

Thanks, maybe my buyer isn't looking at the numbers, but his buyer could be.


----------



## eemtek (May 28, 2009)

loaded last box with low grade gold and very little chip.. it was the bling bling he was looking for.. but he said he was looking for chips.. i had antiques in the box to catch his bluff..


----------

